# First post and an enclosure question!



## Rayenicole (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

My fiance and I currently have built up a collection of about 30 tarantulas over two years and we've been primarily using critter keepers, aquariums, and acrylic enclosures from Jaime's Tarantulas.
We're phasing out the critter keepers and aquariums entirely but we've run into a problem. We have two T. stirmi, two L. parahybana, and one L. klugi. These guys are all only 1.5-2 years old and the
LP's already match our adult Grammostola and Brachypelma in size and the Theraphosas are even larger!

The largest acrylic enclosure offered by Jaime is 8x8x14". I've tried to place an order at tarantulacages but they're very expensive and the owner seems to be missing in action. As of right now my
T. stirmi are both in critter keepers with plastic wrap but this is far less than ideal. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## scorpionchaos (Jul 26, 2014)

Large rumbler maid containers or a clear 6 quart shoebox would make Ideal homes for a very long time just drill or solder holes in the sides and on the lids (or cut out a circle of the old and put window screening (couple other alternatives) instead.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My fiance and I currently have built up a collection of about 30 tarantulas over two years and we've been primarily using critter keepers, aquariums, and acrylic enclosures from Jaime's Tarantulas.
> We're phasing out the critter keepers and aquariums entirely but we've run into a problem. We have two T. stirmi, two L. parahybana, and one L. klugi. These guys are all only 1.5-2 years old and the
> ...


There are containers called Sterilite, and many other plastic containers out there. OR, build something yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm gradually replacing my critter keepers with Sterilite containers that have the locks on each end. They also stack and this allows more room for my growing collection. Wal-Mart has a back-to-school special on their Sterilite shoe boxes: 5 for $4.50, but my husband is happier that I spent the big bucks for the locking lids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayenicole (Jul 26, 2014)

I appreciate all of the suggestions. Do any of you know of acrylic containers for sale besides tarantulacages? I prefer the excellent visibility offered by the acrylic as opposed to Sterilite containers. I suppose I may have to build my own for my largest tarantulas.


----------



## Jones0911 (Jul 26, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> I appreciate all of the suggestions. Do any of you know of acrylic containers for sale besides tarantulacages? I prefer the excellent visibility offered by the acrylic as opposed to Sterilite containers. I suppose I may have to build my own for my largest tarantulas.


Jamiestarantulas.com


----------



## Rayenicole (Jul 26, 2014)

Jones0911 said:


> Jamiestarantulas.com


8x8x14" isn't large enough for my Theraphosas, I do really love the adult enclosures for the medium sized adults however.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 26, 2014)

personally i feel the best thing for a large T like them is a 20 long or 29g. to me a 6qt isnt much more then shipping sized. and every t.stirmi L.P. L.K and L.D adults iv seen utilize the entire 20long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hairbug66 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> I appreciate all of the suggestions. Do any of you know of acrylic containers for sale besides tarantulacages? I prefer the excellent visibility offered by the acrylic as opposed to Sterilite containers. I suppose I may have to build my own for my largest tarantulas.


Check out LLL reptile. They are located in California and sell a brand of terrarium, which is glass and has a sliding screen cover. I have two and they are awesome. The terrariums are called "Creative habitat". They have a website and they have some larger terrariums too. These terrariums blow away critter keepers. You will love these. Nothing is better for viewing than glass!!! Here is the phone # 1-888-547-378453. I just placed an order yesterday for a creative habitat 10bt. You will have a hard time finding better customer service than these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayenicole (Jul 27, 2014)

hairbug66 said:


> Check out LLL reptile. They are located in California and sell a brand of terrarium, which is glass and has a sliding screen cover. I have two and they are awesome. The terrariums are called "Creative habitat". They have a website and they have some larger terrariums too. These terrariums blow away critter keepers. You will love these. Nothing is better for viewing than glass!!! Here is the phone # 1-888-547-378453. I just placed an order yesterday for a creative habitat 10bt. You will have a hard time finding better customer service than these guys.


I checked them out and they look fantastic. I found some 12 gallon terrestrial enclosures (19x12x12") at the Reptile-Enclosure website that look to be top notch quality if you like acrylic. They are worth
checking out if you need a little more depth. Thanks a ton for the great find, I may include some of those creative habitat enclosures in my collection as well, especially for some of the more arid terrestrials!


----------



## hairbug66 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> I checked them out and they look fantastic. I found some 12 gallon terrestrial enclosures (19x12x12") at the Reptile-Enclosure website that look to be top notch quality if you like acrylic. They are worth
> checking out if you need a little more depth. Thanks a ton for the great find, I may include some of those creative habitat enclosures in my collection as well, especially for some of the more arid terrestrials!


I have two of the 10bt which are 20x10x8, The 15bt is 24x12x 9. This should house almost any terrestrial you have. They also have some awesome vertical enclosures. and the prices can't be beat. These things are made with the T keeper in imnd. Again, I can't stress enough how good the customer service is with this company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouldn't ever buy from LLL even if they were the only supplier on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hairbug66 (Jul 27, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I wouldn't ever buy from LLL even if they were the only supplier on the planet!


Wow! I've only dealt with them once prior to my most recent order of a new enclosure, and had a very pleasurable experience. I was both pleased with the merchandise, as well as, the customer service. Apparently your experience was different. Care to elaborate? I am curious to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 28, 2014)

hairbug66 said:


> Wow! I've only dealt with them once prior to my most recent order of a new enclosure, and had a very pleasurable experience. I was both pleased with the merchandise, as well as, the customer service. Apparently your experience was different. Care to elaborate? I am curious to know.


SURE...PM me! I'll tell you exactly what I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Jul 28, 2014)

One type of container I would highly recommend is the really useful box. If you check out Brian Stewart's youtube channel, you can see that he keeps a significant number of his T's in these.
His channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/projecht65
Link to the website:
http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/usa/html/boxdetails.php
Although they are a UK company, I've seen them sold in U.S. stores like Staples or Office Max. They're a bit more pricey than walmart plasticware, but they lock and come in nice square sizes and stack superbly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 28, 2014)

IMO if you want the best experience, you should make your own enclosures.  Considering the prices of some enclosures built specifically for tarantulas, you'd be saving a buttload of money, and you're the creator, so you can be sure of the quality..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 28, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> IMO if you want the best experience, you should make your own enclosures.  Considering the prices of some enclosures built specifically for tarantulas, you'd be saving a buttload of money, and you're the creator, so you can be sure of the quality..


agreed. even if its just an acrylic enclosure not completely level, not evenly siliconed or the door hangs at an angle. you get a little experience in doing something and its alot cheaper.  you dont have to be a master carpenter to make an acrylic cube. and its a percentage of what youd pay on a enclosure [unless your using sterilite you get for free lol]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 28, 2014)

lacrosse5001 said:


> One type of container I would highly recommend is the really useful box. If you check out Brian Stewart's youtube channel, you can see that he keeps a significant number of his T's in these.
> His channel:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/projecht65
> Link to the website:
> ...



I have these Really Useful Boxes. For the money and locking lid, they are the best, come in a variety of sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Jul 28, 2014)

I just wish they made ones with clear sides like acrylic so it would be easier to watch the T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran (Jul 28, 2014)

I just purchased three acrylic enclosures from this place, and I was quite pleased with them. Not sure if they would work for your purposes. I specifically ordered from here because they had the larger sizes. When I spoke to the owner, he did say they do custom work as well. 

This is the 12-gallon size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayenicole (Jul 28, 2014)

Tomoran said:


> I just purchased three acrylic enclosures from this place, and I was quite pleased with them. Not sure if they would work for your purposes. I specifically ordered from here because they had the larger sizes. When I spoke to the owner, he did say they do custom work as well.
> 
> This is the 12-gallon size.


Those are actually what I found, thanks to Toms Big Spiders blog. Is that your blog? lol. I was scrolling through T photos and suddenly came across the photo of the enclosure on the blog and checked it out. Thanks for the reply!



lacrosse5001 said:


> I just wish they made ones with clear sides like acrylic so it would be easier to watch the T's


This really is the only reason I pass on many otherwise fantastic containers. For the majority of my time in the hobby I had poor lighting and crappy enclosures. I spent 80$ making the lighting in my T room flawless so now I want crystal clear enclosures as well!


----------



## vespers (Jul 28, 2014)

Rayenicole said:


> so now I want crystal clear enclosures as well!


Delicate acrylic will never stay that way. It'll be all scratched up and warped in time.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 28, 2014)

vespers said:


> Delicate acrylic will never stay that way. It'll be all scratched up and warped in time.


 THIS!!

that is why i still use totes and tanks XD even my 300g fish tank at somone eleses house is glass i REFUSE to use acrylic..been there.. bought a 400g cylender... waisted an arse tonn because it got scratched from the inside and outside -.-


----------



## hairbug66 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tomoran said:


> I just purchased three acrylic enclosures from this place, and I was quite pleased with them. Not sure if they would work for your purposes. I specifically ordered from here because they had the larger sizes. When I spoke to the owner, he did say they do custom work as well.
> 
> This is the 12-gallon size.


I've looked at those before and they really do look nice, however, nothing is better for viewing than glass. I have two creative habitats purchased from LLL Reptile which, in my opinion are superb. I've only found found the one retailer located in Southern California. I've ordered once from them with no problems, but my second order is slow on the shipping. Either way these enclosures are awesome. 360' viewing and very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 31, 2014)

I saw this at IKEA recently, and wondered if it could be adapted for a tarantula...
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60241544/


----------



## Akai (Jul 31, 2014)

Tomoran said:


> I just purchased three acrylic enclosures from this place, and I was quite pleased with them. Not sure if they would work for your purposes. I specifically ordered from here because they had the larger sizes. When I spoke to the owner, he did say they do custom work as well.
> 
> This is the 12-gallon size.


These enclosures are nice.  They sell on eBay as well.  I think I read somewhere that Anastasia at Net-bug uses these.

---------- Post added 07-31-2014 at 01:51 AM ----------




hairbug66 said:


> I have two of the 10bt which are 20x10x8, The 15bt is 24x12x 9. This should house almost any terrestrial you have. They also have some awesome vertical enclosures. and the prices can't be beat. These things are made with the T keeper in imnd. Again, I can't stress enough how good the customer service is with this company.


What is the screen made of on these enclosures?  I don't want my T chewing through a flimsy mesh screen.  That is my only concern other then a T getting it's feet stuck in the screen.  Also I guess this is great for an arid species.  I guess you could do some modifications for a more tropical species to keep the humidity inside but wrapping the top with saran wrap or something would interfere with the sliding top enclosure which I think is the best feature of this enclosure.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 31, 2014)

Medusa said:


> I saw this at IKEA recently, and wondered if it could be adapted for a tarantula...
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60241544/


Im sure u could i dont see why not a juvie would be good in there.. but the lights would be bright if turned on imo


----------



## hairbug66 (Jul 31, 2014)

Akai said:


> These enclosures are nice.  They sell on eBay as well.  I think I read somewhere that Anastasia at Net-bug uses these.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-31-2014 at 01:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...


The screen is a very fine wire mesh. There is no way a T could chew through it. The mesh is so fine I can't see any T getting a foot stuck. The sliding cover is really cool, and yes it would best serve an arid species, as these enclosures are quite airy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

